# New Dvds



## the-1 (Oct 15, 2007)

ART SUAVE JIU JITSU LIFESTYLE 2DVD

DAVE CAMARILLO POSITION IMPOSSIBLE 3DVD

MIKE SWAIN COMPLETE JUDO 2DVD

RON BALICKI FILIPINO BOXING 3DVD

KARL GOTCH CONDITIONING FOR COMBAT SPORTS 2DVD

SECRETS OF CHUTE BOXE 6DVD

MARK HATMAKER SUBMISSION ENCYCLOPEDIA 2DVD

DARRELL GHOLAR VALE TUDO TAKEDOWNS VOL1-2 1 DVD

CHOKE RICKSON GRACIE DOC

UNCHAINED RAMPAGE JACKSON DOC

RELENTLESS TITO ORTIZ DOC

RITES OF PASSAGE MMA DOC 2DVD

RANDY COUTURES TEAM QUEST WORKOUT

KARO PARISYAN JUDO FOR MMA VOL 1-6

GEOFF THOMPSON THE FENCE

GEOFF THOMPSON ANIMAL DAY VOL 1+3 SECOND FIGHTER

MATT FUREY NECK CRANKS

MATT FUREY HOW TO HOOK A HEAVYWEIGHT

MATT FUREY 7 DEADLY STREET FIGHTING TACTICS (US REGION)

TONY CECCHINE WRISTLOCK SEMINAR

TONY CECCHINE RIP VOL 1+2

SYSTEMA WRESTLING

SYSTEMA HAND TO HAND

SYSTEMA ESCAPE FROM HOLDS

SYSTEMA DEFENSE IN CONFINED SPACES

SYSTEMA FIGHTING IN WATER

SYSTEMA STRIKES

WING LAM IRON PALM

CATCH â€"THE HOLD NOT TAKEN-DOCUMENTARY

EDDIE BRAVO THE TWISTER

TONY DESOUZA CHOLITZU

VARIOUS FIT TO FIGHT MMA WORKOUT

MAURICIO TINGUINHA MARIANO SPIDER GUARD

JACARE INSTRUCTIONAL

MARK KERR THE SMASHING MACHINE DOCUMENTARY(FREE IF YOU BUY HIS INSTRUCTIONAL)

PAUL VUNAK KINO MUTAI

MARK HATMAKER BEYOND BJJ

JIMMY PEDRO FURY ON THE MAT(DOCUMENTARY)

FRANK SHAMROCK ADVANCED SUBMISSIONS 1-4

MARC LAIMON TOURNAMENT TESTED DIRECTORS CUT

RUMINA SATO CAREER DVD

ULTIMATE RANDY COUTURE

BAD BOY + ICE MAN

BIG NOGS LAST WEEK

ONG BAK

GENKI SUDO FIGHTS 2 DVD

UFC ULTIMATE KOS 3

ROY SHAW AND LENNY MCLEAN FIGHTS AND DOCUMENTARYS 2DVD(DONâ€™T EXPECT DVD QUALITY ON THESE THEY WERE FILM WAY BACK WHEN ON HOME VIDEO BUT STILL CLASSICS)

Mario sperry day of the zen

GEOFF THOMPSON KNOW FEAR

ANDREI ARLOVSKI CAREER DISK 1

303 SUBMISSSIONS

PAUL VUNAK R.A.T INTERACTIVE SELF DEFENSE SYSTEM

BOB SPOUR 1 PUNCH KNOCKOUT

EDDIE BRAVO RUBBER GUARD MINI INSTRUCTIONALS1-3

3 GET FIT 15 WORKOUTS(MENS HEALTH)

PARKOUR INSTRUCTIONAL

DICK CARDINAL CATCH WRESTLING

SAEKSON JANJIRA MUAY THAI 2DVDS

SYSTEMA RUSSSIAN FIGHTING SYSTEM 2 DVDS

MATT FUREY+DERMOT MCGRATH IRISH BARE KNUCKLE BOXING 2DVD

MATT FUREY MONGOLIAN GRAPPLING SECRETS 2 DVD

MARK KERR 2DVD INSTRUCTIONAL+FREE COPY (SMASHING MACHINE)

AMIR PERETS KRAV MAGA THE SYTEM 2 DVD

MATT FUREY STREET GRAPPLING 2 DVD

GEORGE ST,PIERE 2DVD MMA INSTRUCTIONAL

AMNAT POOKSRISUK ANCIENT MUAY THAI/MUAY BORAN 2DVD

IGOR YAKIMOV RUSSIAN JUDO 2 DVD

WVT VOL 1-7 3 DVD

MIND BODY+KICK ASS MOVES BBC DOCUMENTARY 3DVD

DR YANG JWING MING IN DEPTH CHIN NA 3 DVD

MATT FUREY PRIMATE POWERE 3 DVD (US REGION)

DANIEL MORAES MASTERING ESCAPES COUNTERS+DEFENSES 3DVD

MARIO SPERRY VALE TUDO 3DVD

RENZO GACIE CRAIG KUKUK VOL1-11 3 DVD

TONY CECCHINE THE LOST ART OF HOOKING 3DVD

MARK HATMAKER THE COMPLETE GRAPPLER 3DVD

IGOR YAKIMOV 100 LESSONS IN RUSSIAN ***** 3DVD

GEOFF THOMPSON THE PAVEMENT ARENA 3 DVD

MARK SCHULTZ WADE SCHALLES DOMINATING THE MAT CLINIC 3 DVD

Art of Labaniego Escrima 3 dvds

BEST OF ADCC 4 DVD

ADCC 05 5 DVD

DAVID WILLIAMS JUDO 5 DVD

RICARDO DELARIVA ULTIMATE STREET FIGHTIN 4DVD

SAULO RIBEIRO JIU JITSU REVOLUTION 2 3DVD

BILLY ROBINSON CATCH WRESTLING 4 DVD

EDUARDO TELLES TURTLE+OCTOPUS GUARD 5 DVD

MARCELO GARCIA SERIES 1 6DVD

MARCELO GARCIA SERIES 2 6 DVD

MARCELO GARCIA SERIES 3 6DVD

SAULO RIBEIRO JIUJITSU REVOLUTION 1 6 DVD

SAULO RIBEIRO FREESTYLE REVOLUTION 6DVD

MATT FUREY FARMER BURNS WRESTLING COURSE 12 DVDS +ORIGINAL FARMER BURNS BOOK ON DISK PDF FILE

PRIDE FC EVERY EVENT

UFC 1-54 57-78

K1 DYNAMITE 2005 2006

BODOG FIGHT WITH FEDOR

SHAMROCK VS BARONI


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Blimey! Is that what your getin?


----------



## the-1 (Oct 15, 2007)

No Ive Got These For Sale Very Good Price Even If You Say So Yourself


----------

